

Dont want to do work? Create a simple progressbar - webdisrupt
http://mediocre.ninja/chrome/app/progressbar/#

======
_jomo
Funny idea, but apart from the Windows themes they don't look very clean.

It reminds me of the OS X update simulator I made after updating to Yosemite:
[http://jomo.tv/osxupdatesimulator/](http://jomo.tv/osxupdatesimulator/)

